# Αριθμοί τηλεφώνου ειδικής χρέωσης



## Alexandra (Oct 10, 2009)

Ψάχνοντας τρόπο να τηλεφωνήσω σε αριθμό ειδικής χρέωσης στην Αγγλία, απ' αυτούς που βάζουν οι εταιρείες στις γραμμές υποστήριξης, και που φυσικά δεν μπορείς να τους καλέσεις από το εξωτερικό, ανακάλυψα αυτό:
http://www.saynoto0870.com/search.php
Σου βρίσκει έναν αριθμό κανονικής χρέωσης που μπορεί να κληθεί και από το εξωτερικό. Έτσι έκανα το τηλεφώνημά μου στην British Airways στην Αγγλία, μια και η British Airways στην Ελλάδα δεν δουλεύει το Σ/Κ. Αλλά και να δούλευαν, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούσαν να με εξυπηρετήσουν σ' αυτό που ήθελα.


----------

